# VMWare für Mac OS X 10.4.x



## DaRealMC (27. Januar 2006)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem VMWare-Klon für MAC OS X
Grund: Zur Softwareverteilung setzen wir Radmind ein. Um aber ein neues Loadset zu erstellen, brauch ich immer ein 100% ig sauberes OS. Bisher haben wir das so gelöst, dass wir von einer externen Platte booten und ein Image zurücksichern. Das sind aber immer fast 30Minuten, die man sinnlos wartet. VMWare wäre eine Möglichkeit dahingehend, dass ich ein Image habe, was ich einfach boote, meine Loadset erstelle und das Image danach wegwerf und eine Kopie vom sauberen erstell, mit der ich das nächste Loadset erstellen kann. Oder noch einfacher: Die Snapshot-Verwaltung aus VMWare 5.5

Die Rede ist hier immr nur von der Workstation.
Gibt es so eine Software für den Mac? Hat evtl. schon mal jemand die Linux-Version probiert?


----------



## JohannesR (27. Januar 2006)

VMWare läuft unter Linux einwandfrei, als Client-OS habe ich damals ein Windows XP verwendet... Für Mac OS X gibt es “Virtual PC“ von Microsoft, evt. hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## DaRealMC (27. Januar 2006)

Ja, dass es auf Linux läuft ist mir bekannt. Die Frage war eher, ob es unter MAC OS X läuft.
Und Virtual PC läuft nicht mal auf Windows ordentlich, wie soll es denn auf nem MAC funktionieren?


----------



## JohannesR (27. Januar 2006)

Wieso fragst du nach der Linux-Version, wenn du dich dann doch nicht dafür interessierst? Tz. Übrigens verwenden wir dann und wann Virtual PC und ich kann mich bis dato nicht beklagen; für meine Ansprüche hat es gereicht.


----------



## DaRealMC (27. Januar 2006)

Ob die Linux-Version rein zufällig auf nem MAC läuft. Ich bezweifle es zwar, da die Macs ja noch G4/G5-CPUs haben, aber es könnte ja sein.

Virtual PC habe ich vor einiger Zeit als es raus kam mal getestet. Als Ersatz für VMWare Wks 4. Nicht nur, dass er beim installieren auf einem Nagelneuen Win2k schon Probleme gemacht hat, man konnte es weder starten noch deinstallieren. Also glecih noch mal formatiert.


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Januar 2006)

Virtual PC auf einem MAC ist nicht gleich Virtual PC auf einem PC.
Virtual PC läuft erstklassig auf OS X (getestet mit 10.3.8 und 10.4)


----------



## Azi (27. Januar 2006)

Ein Freund von mir hat GuestPC, läuft, soweit ich weiß, ziemlich gut. Ich hab aber keinen Mac, deshalb kann ich nicht sagen, ob das wirklich so ist. Ich weiß auch nicht, wieviel es kostet, falls es das überhaupt tut, was ich mir aber denke. Ansonsten gibt es noch Bochs, das ist Open Source, das kann man sicherlich auf dem Mac kompilieren.


----------



## Erpel (28. Januar 2006)

Versteh ich das komplett falsch, oder willst du MacOS auf einer virtuellen Maschine laufen lassen? Wenn dem so ist, dürfte dir VirtualPC nicht viel bringen, da es ja einen PC emuliert und OSX darauf (noch) nicht läuft.
Du willst auf einem Mac einen virtuellen Mac haben oder?
Nur um das klarzustellen, weil ich bei den anderen Antworten den Eindruck habe dass das ein klein wenig daran vorbeigeht.

Ob es sowas gibt weiß ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht hilft es euch ja schon, wenn ihr ein sauberes OS auf einer externen Platte installiert und davon bootet, anstatt erst ein Image von der externen auf den Mac zu holen und damit dann zu arbeiten. Könnte zumindest die Arbeitszeit die verschwendet wird reduzieren, wenn es die Lösung die du suchst nicht gibt.


----------



## DaRealMC (28. Januar 2006)

Ich brauch einen virtuellen Mac auf einem realen Mac 

Ansonsten ist dein Ansatz ja shcon richtig und werde ich wohl dann auch umsetzen müssen. Ist allerdings auch nciht wirklich praktikabel. Hätte scon gerne einen virtuelle Mac


----------



## Erpel (29. Januar 2006)

Das ist ein verdammt interessantes Problem.
http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-12380.html 
Nach dem es mich nicht loslassen wollte, habe ich nochmal ne runde gegooglet und das einzige was auch nur einigermaßen fähig scheint einen mac auf einem mac zu simulieren scheint mac on linux zu sein. - http://www.maconlinux.com 
Dabei läuft ein MacOS virtuell auf einem darunterliegenden Linux. Das scheint auch recht flott zu sein, da OSX direkt vom Prozessor ausgeführt wird, und keine Hardware emuliert wird.
Möglicher weise bringt dich das ein Stück näher an dein Ziel.
Die Snapshotverwaltung musst du dann aber wahrscheinlich selbst übernehmen, durch speichern und ersetzen der Images unter Linux.
Berichte mal wie du auf deiner Suche weiterkommst, das Thema ist ziemlich spannend finde ich.
Edit: Sieht zwar reichlich nach Beta aus, aber es gibt tatsächlich einen Mac-on-Mac emulator.
http://maconmac.bastix.net/ 
gruß erpel


----------



## DaRealMC (30. Januar 2006)

Das MacOnLinux hilft mir cniht weiter, da ich ein 100%ig sauberes OS X benötige. Das MacOnMac werd ich mal testen, danke.

//edit: das ist ja auch nur eine weiterentwickelte MacOnLinux Version.
Werds trotzdem mal testen.


//edit2:


> Neither Mac-on-Mac is working on Mac OS X Tiger nor you can install Tiger in a MoM VM.


----------



## Erpel (30. Januar 2006)

Also ich habe mich grade mal im MOL chat schlau gemacht.
Wie es scheint verändert MOL OS X in keiner Weise.
Zwar benötigt man für Sound und Netzwerk zusätzliche Treiber, allerdings hieß es dass diese Treiber beim nativen Gebrauch von Tiger ohne Wirkung bleiben.
Falls es doch Gründe gegen MOL gibt fürchte ich bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.
Schade, hätte gerne geholfen eine Lösung zu finden.
Gruß Erpel


----------



## DaRealMC (30. Januar 2006)

Auch MOL läuft laut Webseite nicht unter Tiger und es kann kein Tiger in die VM installiert werden.

Virtual PC habe ich heute getestet und es funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## Erpel (30. Januar 2006)

Virtual PC ist ja auch ein Virtueller PC, und auf denen läuft Macos nicht.
Unter Tiger läuft Mol nicht, das ist wohl wahr. Aber es sollte ja kein Akt sein ein Yellowdog, Ubuntu oder anderes PPC-Linux zu installieren.
Gruß Philipp


----------



## DaRealMC (30. Januar 2006)

Nein, leider nicht.
Zumindest bisher nicht. Ist eine politische Frage. Vlt kan man da noch etwas klären, aber bevor ich das durchbekomm, funktioniert MOL auf Tiger


----------



## Erpel (31. Januar 2006)

Immer diese verflixte Politik 
Schade drum.


----------

